
Open Offices Inhibit Remote Work - signa11
https://blog.eldrid.ge/2020/02/18/open-offices-inhibiut-remote-work/
======
mgreenleaf
> I have an informal testing measure for how well remote and local team
> members maintain a distributed culture – jokes. Jokes with a team are common
> and tend to be impulsive. If that type of non-critical, impulsive
> communication has moved to Slack it often means that the culture is
> effectively distributed.

I think that is very insightful. Jokes are a very human, casual interaction
that is easy to measure, and gives a lot of insight into how well people get
along and start to actually mesh as a group.

